

Why incentives are irresistable, effective, and likely to backfire - petewarden
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/132/made-to-stick-curse-of-incentives.html

======
gridspy
I much prefer this story about silly metrics:

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Negative_2000_Lin...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Negative_2000_Lines_Of_Code.txt)

